# Cabinet for Dishwasher



## larchambeau (Oct 27, 2006)

This is my first post on this forum.

I have a built-in dishwasher which I would like to convert to a portable for occasional use in my basement.  I'd like to avoid the high price of purchasing a portable.

Has anyone tried it?  Do you have plans or hints that would help me?  One of my concerns is that the unit might be front heavy, and prone to tip over when the door is open.

Any help is sincerely appreciated.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

The tipping factor is a valid concern. 
That is the only problem I see with it.
But, that alone is a deal breaker..


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Larry, welcome to the forum 
I'll initiate with a disclaimer:  I'm a dreamer--an idea kind of person, with little to no experience in doing half the things I dream up.  The following is what I might try if I were in your shoes.  Not that I would know what I was doing.

I don't know how safe it would be to try this, and it would take something hefty, but I think you could build a counterweight into a case for it.  Maybe a steel case...If you build up the base of the cabinet to fit cinder blocks (yes, I'm a redneck at heart) in it, however many it took to offset the imbalance, and secured that thing like Alcatraz...  Or you could crush yourself (not just metaphorically) under the weight of an impossible attempt at beating the Big Business mark-up for the term "portable".  Did I just rant?    Anyway, I would go check out some portable models and see how they're built.  Lift the door, does it weigh much less than your model?  See if it's in the weight of the door, or if the case is hefty enough to anchor it.  Whatever you do, BE SAFE.  Seriously, these things are so heavy they're meant to be on the floor, not suspended.  Put the cash out for a portable model if safety is a threat. 
Good Luck, and update us...preferably not from a hospital.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Larchambeau:
Here's a thought. Buy one of those 4 wheel furniture dollys (find them at a farm store or big box store) and clamp or strap your dishwasher to it. This will give you stability and portability. I'm talking about the flat, 3" tall kind with 4 free-steering casters. You do realize the other 3 sides of a built-in dishwasher are unfinished.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

If a child sits down on that open door, and the dishwasher flops on them..

The manufacturer can't be held liable for improper installation.

The blocks in the back or other added weight could add to the injuries.

The tall wheels could add to the tip over factor.



I was in a house recently where the owner was upset beyond belief. The countertop installer had not anchored the tops to the cabinets. When he opened the dishwasher and rolled out the tray.. The countertop slid forward, the dishwasher tipped forward and what a mess. Under the counter dishwashers MUST be installed according to the manufacturer's instructions.



There are portable dishwashers available, but their design is different.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 28, 2006)

Interesting, "for occasional use in my basement."

Would that be for the "occasions" when you are banished to the basement, but allowed one luxury (because dishpan hands are beneath your dignity)?

You'll need quick disconnects in two locations.
You did not indicate whether or not you're basement was on the sames level as you're kitchen, so ASSuming it is not, a couple of bungee cords and a hand truck will transport the appliance to another location where it can be place comfortably and securely under another counter-top and connected at the second set of quick disconnects.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 29, 2006)

The tipping hazard is legitimate. If you want the portable dishwasher....buy one.
The other one you should donate to someone who needs...well there really is no urgency..or could use one.
Donate to a charity and get some tax relief.


----------



## larchambeau (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

I forgot to bookmark the forum and had trouble finding it again.

My basement use is for large family get-togethers, where we don't have enough room upstairs.  So those don't happen all that often.

There is no counter to place this under, so I have to use it as a stand-alone unit, and hook it to my laundry tub, till I build a sink cabinet. When not in use, it would be rolled into a storage closet.

I like the idea of a furniture dolly.  I built one a while back, but, of course, it's the wrong size. I could build another, and then build a cabinet around it.  I'd still need to insure there is enough counterweight in the back.

Then again, maybe the cost is beginning to approximate the cost of buying a portable.  I'll have to check.  Maybe I'll call around and see if some store has a scratched model in house somewhere. That would work and save me the construction agravation.

Thanks for the responses,

Larry


----------



## Daryl (Nov 22, 2006)

How about a laundry basket to carry the dishes upstairsto the dishwasher? Real cheap, easy to transport...............


----------

